# Need help with forum rule #i



## badanthont (Sep 21, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to go about bringing to forum members attention, someone who could potentially rip them off without violating forum rule #1? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

badanthont said:


> Can someone tell me how to go about bringing to forum members attention, someone who could potentially rip them off without violating forum rule #1? Any help would be appreciated.


Send me a PM and explain your concerns. As a moderator, there may be something I can do to deal with this potential problem.


----------



## badanthont (Sep 21, 2014)

actually it's rule 18. Sorry about the mess up. The police are involved in finding a person who scammed a bunch of us and some business's in PV and I'm just trying to get the word out before he does this again. He's done this before and I expect he'll do it again. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

badanthont said:


> actually it's rule 18. Sorry about the mess up. The police are involved in finding a person who scammed a bunch of us and some business's in PV and I'm just trying to get the word out before he does this again. He's done this before and I expect he'll do it again. Any help would be appreciated.


Rule 18 is about missing persons, not scammers. I suggest that anyone living in PV who wants to contact you about this scammer send you a PM for more information. PMs can be sent and received once you have sent 5 posts.


----------



## badanthont (Sep 21, 2014)

We're sure he's no longer in PV so he's "missing" from here. We think he's probably on his way to another "Resort City" to ply his trade and we don't want to see this happen again. There's way to many people here that know what went on and would recognize him for him to stay here. Trust me - this guy isn't dumb. I'm trying to get this message out to as many forums as I can but this one is turning into a nightmare and it probably has as many as, if not more than most of the others. I already got a point against me (my fault - read the rules dummy!!) for putting a link to a site about him.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

badanthont said:


> Can someone tell me how to go about bringing to forum members attention, someone who could potentially rip them off without violating forum rule #1? Any help would be appreciated.


This forum is really not the place for a post of this type. If he is wanted by the police, you could post a thread discussing the situation. But your accusations, in the absence of a warrant for his arrest or something similar, could be a violation of Rules #13 & 14. 

While I sympathize with with what you are trying to do, we are only hearing your side of the story. A forum like this is not a grand jury hearing nor a court of law. It is not a good place to present one side of disputes because there is no mechanism for distinguishing legitimate warnings, presumably like yours, from more complicated disputes.


----------



## badanthont (Sep 21, 2014)

Well it's "uncle" then. Perhaps it's better if we all bury our heads in the sand. Adios.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Adios we will all surive, we know we are on our own and that does not mean our head is in the sand either.


----------

